# [resolved] very slow DSL connection



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

*very slow DSL connection*

Verizon DSL connection suddenly died last Monday. I seem to be able to load a page or 2 after I power up in the morning, but after that it's all blank screens. Have performed several power cycles since then, & still no luck.

Verizon tech support checked the line, said it was OK, but claimed they rebuilt the MAC layer (I think that's the term they used) for good measure. Then they had me run a ping test in DOS. Pinged www.yahoo.com Ping stats: 4 packets sent, 4 packets received, 0 lost, with round-trip times averaging 34 ms. Based on these results, tech supp. said the problem was with my computer (speculating that for some reason, possibly a virus, Windows wasn't communicating with Internet Explorer), and wished me a good day. (on my own I also ran a tracert in DOS to yahoo.com. results: 6 hops, with no apparent problems/errors indicated in the report, as far as I could tell.)

Other relevant info:
OS: Win 98SE
Modem: Westell Wirespeed
Connection: Ethernet
Browser: IE, (but problem persisted after installing Firefox as well)
Firewall: ZoneAlarm
Anti-Virus: Norton
Dial-up Internet access works fine
Location: Los Angeles (i.e., not East coast)

The DSL problem persists even after I disable ZoneAlarm & NAV.
I have run all the scans (AV, malware, etc.) recommended at MajorGeeks
& deleted any malware found. Still no DSL.

I have run the repair Internet Explorer utility.

When I click >Start >run [type in]"winipcfg" >enter, I can release all & renew all to obtain a new IP address without any problem. (This has been a problem in the past, however.)

I did not make any changes to my computer or download and install any new programs to my computer just before my DSL stopped working.

Device Manager says my modem is working properly.

After reviewing them with me, Verizon tech support said all my TCP/IP settings were correct.
---------------
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. I have seen responses that suggest opening a DOS window & typing in 

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:RESULT.TXT

DOS prompt didn't recognize IPCONFIG (possibly b/c of my older OS). Changed IPCONFIG to WINIPCFG & obtained the following file:



Windows 98 IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . : BRAND X

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . : 198.6.1.150

198.6.100.150

68.238.64.12

68.238.96.12

Node Type . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

NetBIOS Scope ID. . . . . . : 

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . : No

NetBIOS Resolution Uses DNS : No



0 Ethernet adapter :



Description . . . . . . . . : PPP Adapter.

Physical Address. . . . . . : 44-45-53-54-00-00

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 63.43.6.54

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . : 63.43.6.54

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Primary WINS Server . . . . : 

Secondary WINS Server . . . : 

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . : 01 01 80 12:00:00 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . : 01 01 80 12:00:00 AM



1 Ethernet adapter :



Description . . . . . . . . : CNet PRO200WL PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 

Physical Address. . . . . . : 00-80-AD-16-E5-01

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 71.105.82.147

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . : 71.105.82.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 71.105.82.1

Primary WINS Server . . . . : 

Secondary WINS Server . . . : 

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . : 07 16 05 5:19:32 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . : 07 16 05 7:19:32 AM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, all of the IPCONFIG stuff does appear correct, I don't see any problems there. It's curious that you can't find IPCONFIG, since that's been a feature of every Windows O/S since W98 (original). I know for sure a stock W98SE installation has IPCONFIG, since I have such an installation here for testing, and it works fine. 

How about trying this: Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions

If that doesn't work, try the more extreme version. :smile:

Here's a couple of scripts that I've found in my travels to repair the WINSOCK registry entries. First you use the remove one to totally remove the old entries, then add back a clean set.

Registry scripts to remove and restore WINSOCK entries.

Remove the existing winsock2 registry entries (all Windows versions)
DEL_WINSOCK.REG

Add Win98 clean entries: WIN98_WINSOCK.REG

Above scripts courtesy Bob Cerelli's WEBsite.


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.

Still no DSL connection after doing following, as per your instructions:

1.) downloaded & ran the Automated WINSOCK Fix All Windows Versions program (which, BTW, apparently make no changes to my registry).
2.) removed the existing Winsock 2 registry entries with your script.
3.) added back clean registry entries with your script.

I ran a power cycle after the last step, and still no luck.
In your reply, you wrote, "If that [referring to Step 1 above] doesn't work, try the more extreme version." I wasn't sure what you meant by this. At any rate, if you have any further suggestions, I would welcome them. Thanks.

BTW, you were right about IPCONFIG, not that I doubted you. I must have missed a space or something when I typed in the command.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm beginning to suspect some sort of spyware/malware, I don't see anything wrong here. Since you can ping Yahoo.com by name, it doesn't appear to be a DNS issue. I suggest perhaps you post a HijackThis log and we'll see if you have any bad guys floating around.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I am confused here, maybe the problem is with terminology??
No DSL, this is not correct or I am misunderstanding something. 
Based upon your IPconfig info and the fact you can ping and tracert, your DSL is clearly working. How well it is working is something else??

Is your memory all used up?? What does your memory resource % look like under system (can't remember exactly as I have not been on a 98 machine in a while). 

Have you cleaned out the following lately? Recycle Bin, Temp Files, Cookies?

Have you installed and run Adaware? 

Have you installed and run a Register Cleaner?

Have you power cycled your DSL modem?

Where are you located?

Try an extended ping to this address: "ping 67.29.170.1 -t"

Can you connect a different machine/laptop to your DSL connection to determine if the problem is your machine or the DSL connection?

See if you have any signifigant dropped packets. If so, you may have some DSL line impairments that need to be addressed.

JamesO


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

johnwill: HJT logfile below. I ran HJT with the DSL connection (such as it was) on, and my dial-up connection (which I am using now) off.

JamesO: response to your queries after HJT log.


Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:33:04 PM, on 7/16/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\SYMLCSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IGFXTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HKCMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\VISUAL IP INSIGHT\IPCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\VISUAL IP INSIGHT\IPMON32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\SUPPORTCENTER\SMARTBRIDGE\MOTIVESB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT MONEY\SYSTEM\REMINDER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://cgi.verizon.net/bookmarks/bmredir.asp?region=all&bw=dsl&cd=5.0&bm=ho_search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://finance.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Verizon Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: PopupBlockerBHO.CPopupBlockerBHO - {0D929918-C804-4756-B0AC-640EF3F061E9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MAJOR GEEK DOWNLOADS\SMARTPOPUPBLOCKER\POPUPBLOCKERBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec Core LC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightLAN 01] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\VISUAL IP INSIGHT\IPClient.exe" -l
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 01] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\VISUAL IP INSIGHT\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\SUPPOR~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\PROGRA~1\ZONELA~1\ZONEAL~1\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMON.EXE /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdac_runonce] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [winmodem] WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\reminder.exe
O9 - Extra button: Control Pad - {28D44DAD-D1FC-4d4f-BB1B-ADF037C8DDBC} - C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\Verizon Online Control Pad\VerizonControlPad.Exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Control Pad - {28D44DAD-D1FC-4d4f-BB1B-ADF037C8DDBC} - C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\Verizon Online Control Pad\VerizonControlPad.Exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://download.zonelabs.com
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://support.dell.com/us/en/systemprofiler/SysProfLCD.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {12589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-10AA1055595A} - http://www.wsel.net/imcupdatefiles/whistlesilent610.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://www.bitdefender.com/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab


END of LOG =======================================

JamesO:

Memory: have 382MB RAM; typically 40 - 60% of system resources are always available.

Have power cycled modem numerous times with no luck.

Daily clean out temp files, cookies, etc. with CCleaner. Believe this also cleans out the registry.

Run following AV/anti-spyware programs weekly: NAV, Ad-aware, spybot, spywareblaster, PestPatrol, a squared.

For 6+ months, NAV has found the following 3 threats, but hasn't been able to delete them. Perhaps I should have mentioned this sooner, but didn't b/c the threats & a working DSL connection coexisted peacefully for many months before the DSL went on the fritz this past Monday. 

[1.
7/8/05 1:15:19 PM,Virus scanner,Adware.GAIN,Delete failed,File,N/A,N/A,200507060008,10.0.13.3,Tim,BRAND X,",Threat category: AdwareSource: C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.3\HDPlugin1019.dll,Description: The file C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.3\HDPlugin1019.dll is a Adware threat."

2.
7/8/05 1:15:19 PM,Virus scanner,Adware.GAIN,Delete failed,File,N/A,N/A,200507060008,10.0.13.3,Tim,BRAND X,",Threat category: AdwareSource: C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.2\HDPlugin1019.dll,Description: The file C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.2\HDPlugin1019.dll is a Adware threat."

3.
7/8/05 1:15:19 PM,Virus scanner,Adware.GAIN,Delete failed,File,N/A,N/A,200507060008,10.0.13.3,Tim,BRAND X,",Threat category: AdwareSource: C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\HDPlugin1019.dll,Description: The file C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.1\HDPlugin1019.dll is a Adware threat."

END of threats.]

Located in Los Angeles.

Unfortunately not able to connect another computer to my DSL connection.

Results of extended ping test, which I let run for 1.5 minutes. Each line of output was basically the same:
" Reply from 67.29.etc. bytes=32 time=~84ms (odd one ~110) TTL=247"

Thanks gents.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

As for the DSL connection, if your extended ping had no dropped packets and with the response times you indicated, then from the info that has been presented, I feel the DSL connection is not a problem.

It appears there is something up with your machine??

That's why I suggest connecting a different machine to your DSL line if you had one available to rule out the DSL link for sure.

Dial up appears to work fine?? Although slower than DSL, or maybe the same at this point??

Do not know if this will help, however, at this point probably cannot hurt. 

Download, install and run this RegCleaner (540 k program)

http://www.worldstart.com/weekly-download/archives/reg-cleaner4.3.htm

Used if for years on many machines without any issues.

After install, go to Tools, Registry Cleanup, Do Them All, let it run, Select All, Remove Selected, Done, Exit.

Do not be surprised if on the first run it finds hundreds of items. I run this about every 2 weeks and it usually finds fragments of something left behind from downloads and/or programs removed.

I also thought I saw something about a problem with a recent Norton AV update causing some problems, however, I cannot seem to locate the info at this moment. If I find it and it may be related, I will post it back.

JamesO


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

JamesO:

Ran RegCleaner. It found & removed 32 items. None looked terribly suspicious, but then what do I know? (BTW, after I clicked the "Done" button, a new list of items appeared, almost all of which were associated with legitimate programs on my computer. I did not attempt to do anything with this new list, but, following your directions, then clicked "Exit".)

Actually, at this point, dial-up is at least an order of magnitute faster than my DSL, so my DSL connection is effectively dead.

I was planning on uninstalling NAV when my subscription ends in August, largely b/c of the problems I have heard it has caused, though to this point I haven't encountered any. I think I'll do it today.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not even close to a HijackThis log expert, so I'll just post some observations and if we can't get somewhere, we'll move this over to security.

This one looks suspect, I don't know why this would be happening. In addition, the space in the "Int ernet" looks odd.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Int ernet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1

I have no idea what this one is, but the root page comes up blank. If you don't know what this is, I'd be inclined to remove it.

O16 - DPF: {12589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-10AA1055595A} - http://www.wsel.net/imcupdatefiles/whistlesilent610.cab

This is a Verizon "diagnostic" that just wastes your bandwidth.

C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\VISUAL IP INSIGHT\IPCLIENT.EXE


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Microsoft had an update causing problems. I see it listed in your HJT log. Try going to add/remove programs and remove KB891711 update. See if that helps.


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

johnwill,

re the 3 items you flagged:

1st item:
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Int ernet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1

the space you pointed out is spurious, and does not appear in the logfile. It seems that the copy & paste function inserted it somehow. After reading a HJT tutorial at majorgeeks, it appears safe to fix this item, but I didn't b/c I wasn't absolutely sure about deleting it safely.

2nd item:
O16 - DPF: {12589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-10AA1055595A} - http://www.wsel.net/imcupdatefiles/whistlesilent610.cab

your instincts abt this one were right (google search suggests it's a trojan or some other malware), so I deleted it.

3rd item:
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\VISUAL IP INSIGHT\IPCLIENT.EXE

I decided to leave this one alone for the time being since it can't be causing my problem (or am I mistaken here?).


After deleting the second item,, I performed a power cycle & re-ran HJT just to confirm that it was gone, which it was. Using my DSL connection only, I then tried to connect to the Internet. I was able to pull up 2 web pages at normal speed (a slight, but perhaps significant improvement) before the connection slowed to a stop.
=================

Terrister:

I'll see if I can find anything on Microsoft's web site about this update causing a DSL problem. I installed this update on March 9, four months before my DSL problem surfaced. Wouldn't this argue against its involvement with my problem? Plus, I'm reluctant to touch anything in my Windows/System folder b/c I crashed my computer after, following my own lead, I deleted a file in that folder that didn't look right.

Thanks again, all.


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

Terrister,

re the kb891711 update. I installed the original, problematic update March 9, and did not experience any serious problems noted by Microsoft, such as the computer not responding. On April 12, MS released a corrected update, which I evidently downloaded on April 13, the created date for the program. the link to the April 12 bulletin follows:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;891711

re the 4th item in the "Known Issues" section of the above bulletin, I properly have only 1 entry for KB891711.exe in MSCONFIG, not the 2 that MS notes might occur.

In light of all the above, as well as the fact that kb891711 had been running for 3+ months before my DSL problem surfaced, would you still recommend that I delete it? Thanks.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Try A Speed test, just go to google and type that in, they should be able to tell you your speed, also, i recommend modding you RWIN size with a tool called Dr. TCP, change your Rwin from, i think win98SE has it at 5000, which is for 56k, to about 70000, which is for DSL...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you are still having connection problems, I would try removing that update. I have seen a lot of post here about it causing problems. You can always put it back if it does not help.


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

re johnwill:

screwed up my courage & fixed the 1st item you identified with HJT:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1

following Web page suggested this might be the problem:

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Applications/Q_21031133.html


So that ProxyOverride item is gone, but unfortunately my problem isn't.
Next to do is delete KB891711 update.

Thanks all again.


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

deleted MS update KB891711. still no DSL

uninstalled Norton AV. (still some bits & pieces of the NAV present, but I'll take care of this later). still no DSL.

I think this takes care of all the recommendations, except ... 

LoneWolf's suggestion that I change the RWIN size. (I already ran a speed test yesterday. Or rather, I tried to run one at speakeasy. The speedometer, as well as the % completed dials remained pinned to the zero line.) Not sure what RWIN size means, but I did download DrTCP from DSLReports. I opened the program and saw the following dialog box:


================
Dr TCP

General Settings

Tcp Receive Window [box blank]........Path MTU Discovery [default]
Window Scaling [default]...........Black hole Detection [default]
Time Stamping [default]...........Max. Duplicate ACKs [blank box]
Selective Acks [default]...............................TTL [blank box]
ICS MTU [box shaded]

Adapter Settings
Dial-up adapter (though my fast ethernet............MTU [ 0 ]
adapter is in the drop-down menu)

=======================
Not sure how to proceed.


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

Update:

I just ran my first ping test today in DOS. It was working yesterday, but now it returns the error message: Unknown host www.yahoo.com. (the ping test works with dial-up.) I should have run this test after each change I made, but unfortunately I didn't.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

try ping 66.94.234.13, it might just be the DNS server. But IF You Want To Make You Connection Faster, Still change the Rwin size.


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

LoneWolf,

pinged IP address 66.94.234.13 w/ DSL. Results: 4 times out. packets sent=4, received=0, lost=4.

I'm afraid you're presuming a level of technical ability I just don't have. It's understandable if you don't want to walk me through the Dr TCP program step-by-step (i.e., how to fill in each box in the progam GUI), but after tripping up already today I just don't feel comfortable making changes to RWIN (whatever that is) or anything else. Sorry if I'm testing your patience, but mine is just about gone, too.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

my patience is very high... don't worry about the RWIN... if you don't have a connection, then it won't matter...can you give us the print out of ipconfig or winipcfg, make sure the computer is talking to the router...


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

We'll see how high your patience is. 

I released all and renewed all after doing >start >run "winipcfg" >enter. Then I went to >start >run "command" >enter; at DOS prompt, "IPCONFIG /ALL >C:RESULT.TXT" >enter. Resulting IPCONFIG output follows:



Windows 98 IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . : BRAND X

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . : 68.238.64.12

68.238.96.12

Node Type . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

NetBIOS Scope ID. . . . . . : 

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . : No

NetBIOS Resolution Uses DNS : No



0 Ethernet adapter :



Description . . . . . . . . : PPP Adapter.

Physical Address. . . . . . : 44-45-53-54-00-00

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . : 

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Primary WINS Server . . . . : 

Secondary WINS Server . . . : 

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . : 

Lease Expires . . . . . . . : 



1 Ethernet adapter :



Description . . . . . . . . : CNet PRO200WL PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 

Physical Address. . . . . . : 00-80-AD-16-E5-01

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 71.106.90.185

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . : 71.106.90.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 71.106.90.1

Primary WINS Server . . . . : 

Secondary WINS Server . . . : 

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . : 07 17 05 4:18:06 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . : 07 17 05 6:18:06 PM

===============

Just to avoid any misunderstanding, when you wrote "making sure the computer is talking to the router," I assume you're referring to the router in Verizon's network, as I have no router. It's just my computer connected directly to the Westell modem.


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

Ping is working again. 4 packets sent, 4 rec'd, 0 lost. RT times avg. 34ms.
Sorry about this. I know enough that I should have thought to try to release all/renew all, and then re-try the ping command.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Quite Alright... But What About Your Speed?


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

The dsl connection is so slow/poor that I can't even perform a speed test. For the past week, the result has been the same: I go to a speed test site using dial-up b/c dsl won't get me there. Once I run the test w/ dial-up, I disconnect dial-up, & re-run the test using my dsl connection only. The test site shows the "working" message, signifying that I've clicked the retest button. But the connection is so poor that the test isn't completed. The "working" message never changes & no speed results are generated. This result is the same on the 3 test sites I've visited.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

As for the RegCleaner, once you run it and say Done, it generates a list of all software currently on the machine and should list it as "old", this is so if something strange is going on, you can open RegCleaner and see if something is listed as "new" since you last opened RegCleaner. Gives you an idea of all new software loaded on the machine since you last opened RegCleaner. This is not a problem, you may have been caught slightly off guard, but you did good, YOU FOLLOWED DIRECTIONS!! My wife would say this is something I NEVER do properly!!

Back to the problem at hand:

I have Norton AV, good luck removing it, I may need your help when I try to unload if from this machine!

Maybe something is up with your DSL that clamps once something has been downloaded?? Maybe with your modem, maybe with Verizon??

As I recall??? I think the Westell Web interface address should be 192.168.1.1
Username - admin
Password - password

You should gather the following info an post it back here:
Modem modem number and part number (A90 or B90- xyz???)
Noise margins
FEC Errors
CRC Errors
Sync Losses
Also note what firmware your modem has

Try downloading and installing the Westell Diagnostic Utility. This is a very good little tool that will also allow you to log line statics and errors every second as well. 

http://www.westell.com/pages/[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=fadcjiiekdgdbedcfkcfkcfin.0

If you do not find the utility under your specific modem, look up under others as I think the utility is pretty much the same??

You may want to call Verizon and see if they had done any upgrades that have impacted you before you waste too much more time here. Also see if you can get someone with a laptop to stop by and connect up to verify if your DSL is or is not the problem! Maybe easier said then done??

JamesO


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Take The Tweek Test... IT Will Tell You What You Need To Fix...
http://www.dslreports.com/tweaks


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

JamesO,

You wrote:

<<As I recall??? I think the Westell Web interface address should be 192.168.1.1
Username - admin
Password - password

You should gather the following info an post it back here:
Modem modem number and part number (A90 or B90- xyz???)
Noise margins
FEC Errors
CRC Errors
Sync Losses
Also note what firmware your modem has>>

I don't understand how to use the information in the first part of the excerpt above to collect the information you want to see in the second.

You also wanted me to download & run the Westell diagnostic utility. My Westell modem is Model B90-210015-04 (a dual connect modem). No utility avail. for this model, but there was for another dual connect modem, Model B90-211010-04. Downloaded utility. During installation, it said that setup didn't detect my modem. I retried the modem detect, still no luck. The installation program then automatically checked the box to configure static IP on Network Card. At this point I cancelled installation b/c I didn't want to reconfigure something without knowing exactly what it would do.
==============================

LoneWolf,

I can't take the tweak test using my DSL connection. After clicking on the start button, the screen just freezes & nothing happens. I could run it on my dial-up connection, but that wouldn't help me at all, would it? If it would help me, the page showing the test results asks for the connection type (normal, winpoet, routerpppoe, raspppoe, enternet, pppoa), but I don't know how to determine which one I have. A FAQ page says to check the adapters under the Network Properties dialog box, but all I see there is CNet PRO200WL PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter. Does this indicate what type of connection I have?

I'm about ready to call it a day. Thanks again, all.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

um... the reason it freezes is not the connection, but the computer, it's an intense java program and it will freeze a win98 computer..., And J/W, and you can PM me this info, where do you live? Just For Technical Purposes...


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

LoneWolf,

Don't think the Java program is causing my computer to lock up. I HAVE successfully run the tweak program using a dial-up connection, but assumed the tweak recommendations from the test with the dial-up connection would be meaningless b/c the test assumes a high-speed internet connection.

I live in Los Angeles.

I came across a MS bulletin that might be helpful, but not sure if it applies. It's called Windows 98SE Problems with NDIS Intermediate Drivers

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q243199/


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

doglover T,

As for the DSL modem web interface, open your web browser and clear out the top address bar (http://). Type in 192.168.1.1 and press the enter key. See if you get any response. You should get a log in prompt/password box if it responds.

JamesO


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

JamesO,

didn't get any response w/ DSL, or dial-up, for that matter. using DSL, all I got was the message in the lower left-hand corner, "opening page http://192.168.1.1/... ". w dial-up, after >30 seconds, I got a google page saying sorry, no information avail. on URL 192.168.1.1 "

Westell web site offers no tech support for my model, but says to contact my ISP. I'll ask them to run diagnostics on my modem this morning. I've noticed that it's starting to act a little funny. While all 3 lights (ethernet, ready, power) lights are glowing steady now, when I powered up this morning I noticed that the middle "ready" light took much longer than normal to turn green. I'll get back to you after speaking w/ my ISP, Verizon.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Ask Verizon to perform a RCL test on your line. This is something that the DSL support group can do with a few keystrokes. It will give them an idea as to the link performance. They should also be able to read you modem stats remotely.

Ask them for the the following:

Noise Margins
Disconnects
FEC Errors
CRC Errors
Sync Losses

JamesO


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

JamesO,

just finished w/ Verizon. they tried several times, but were unable to complete an RCL test or obtain any diagnostics from my modem. RCO was 55%, above the max. accep. level of 50%. At first verizon tech support said that my modem had to be defective, but further tests of their own network turned up a problem there, as well. So the situation is that there's definitely a problem in Verizon's network, and my modem might be defective, as well. Will lend my modem to a neighbor w/ DSL to see if it works for him.. If it does, then I guess I'll just have to wait for verizon to fix their network problem.

Suggestions still welcome. Thanks again, all.


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

Took my modem to a neighbor and hooked it up to his DSL line. was able to download web pages. So, I thought, I can now call up Verizon & tell them that the problem lies within their network. Well, to my surprise, the supervisor I just finished speaking with said that neither she nor any of her colleagues whom she consulted with believes there is a problem w/ their network, that the problem is w/ Internet Explorer on my computer. To top it off, she also claims that there is no indication in their records that the tech support guy I spoke with earlier today uncovered a network problem, even though that's exactly what he told me. At any rate, the supervisor said that V. will send someone out to the local CO to thoroughly test my line to rule out any network problems. 

Is it possible that IE is the problem? I haven't changed my version of IE in the past 2+ years, am able to use IE with dial-up, and still experience the same DSL connection problem with the Firefox browser I downloaded last week. These facts would seem to indicate that IE isn't the problem.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like your DSL modem does work. 

I guess the Verizon tech you spoke with first did not document the call?? They sometimes open and close a trouble ticket to document a call if no further action is required. Not sure how the original call status was left?

A few questions, has anything on your end within the house changed as far as telco items? New telephone, cordless telephone, answering machine, FAX, satellite receiver, TIVO box??

Do you have any kind of line noise or hum when you talk on the phone?

If the RCL test failed and the Verzion folks could not connect to your modem, this is not good. I guess you could take an extension cord outside to the Telco interface, connect the DSL modem directly into the Verizon side of the telco connection and try again with Verizon, if this does not work, then it clearly sounds like dispatch time. Be prepared, last time I was working a DSL issue, dispatch was 1 week!

Careful with the dispatch, unless you pay for the monthly maintenance fee, you will have to pay for the dispatch if Verizon does not find anything wrong with the drop from the CO to your house!

Good luck.

JamesO


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

I can't believe it. DSL is back up. I didn't make any changes that could have brought it back up, so it seems clear to me that, once again, the problem lay somewhere deep w/in Verizon's network. All it took was around 6 hours on the phone w/ V., an unknown permanent increase in my blood pressure, a few months closer to that heart attack, and of course the time & efforts of the tech gurus on this forum which, as it turned out, could have been more fruitfully spent elsewhere.

Thanks once again. Forgive me for not listing all of your names, but you know who you are. May your descendants for the next 19 generations prosper. (I'm feeling especially generous at the moment.)


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Suggestion:

While it is up and working, contact Verizon and have them do the RCL test and gather the stats for your modem. Noise margins are real telling. They should be able and willing to give them to you verbally.

It is possible someone got off their duff and reset the DSLAM at the CO and/or some wire jockey did something on the pole (bridge tap) that they just undid and things just finally cleared out??

JamesO


----------



## doglover T (Jul 16, 2005)

JamesO,

5 minutes after DSL began working normally, it cut out again, & stayed out. To keep from blowing an artery, I just decided to cancel my service & try to chill. Am considering going w/ DSL Extreme, but there's no free trial period, so will have to think that over a bit further. In the meantime, I feel absolutely no guilt about taking full use of Verizon's free 1st month dial-up service, even though I have no intention of subscribing.

P.S. Couldn't find out how to indicate that my problem has been resolved.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I can mark it resolved for you. 

Try www.dslreports.com to shop for DSL. You can see what others have to say about their service before you commit to one.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Hope I'm not out of line posting to a solved thread...

Doglover T,

We're having great results with Qwest DSL and are not assoc. with them, FTR. They offer 3 levels of DSL service and will try to push the MSN package.
I think they cover your area.

We chose the "entry" level (256Kbps). With this package they provide the DSL connection and "internet platform". You bring your E-mail client and browser. We use Gmail / Firefox and it works very well.

The supplied "router/AP" is wirelessG capable and we have a wireless conn. to a second comp. 35' away.

BTW, this thread was great, I picked up a bookmark or two and nice education.

Regards,
JF
Vancouver, WA


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

No problem posting to a resolved thread. Just helps us know which problems still need our help. :sayyes:


----------

